# GOGOGRANDPARENTS.COM - NEEDS A REALITY CHECK



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Want to get this out there. A company called GoGoGrandparents.com is offering a "concierge" fee for arranging Lyft and Uber rides for senior citizens that don't have smart phones and/or extremely elderly people. After you accept the ping showing Gogoparent as the pax, you get a text telling you the name of the actual pax you're picking up. You also get a laundry list of a text message with "special instructions" such as the person "may need help walking to the car" or is "hard of hearing, etc. You're instructed to respond to them via phone or text within 2 minutes if this is a problem for you, the driver, and they will cancel but you have to do it within 2 minutes. Hard to do in rush hour traffic or on the expressway.

The company supposedly let relatives and the company monitor the entire ride to make sure the elderly person is okay. Why wouldn't they be okay? Is it not safe to Lyft or Uber? Are they medically or physically at risk while in our vehicles? I also rec'd a voice mail message informing me I had "contracted with GoGoGrandparents" blah blah blah. Uh, no I have a driving contract with Lyft but no contract with GoGoGranparents. I didn't agree to allow all these people to "monitor" my driving or the ride.

Here's my thoughts: I have no issues providing rides to any passengers who might have physical limitations and I have done so numerous times. But I'm not getting out of my car to ring doorbells, or go into buildings, or assist people because they cannot walk to the car and get themselves into the vehicle. I don't have the physical ability myself to do this but even if I did, I don't want the responsibility OR the liability. I also dislike cancelling rides. That's not a good look for me or Lyft and I resent being put in the situation.

It seems to me that this is just another outfit trying to piggyback on the ride share business, use the drivers as a medical transport company instead of the ones paid by the local taxpayers that cost nothing, and pump up a fee - like 23 cents a minutes - for themselves. It's bad enough the insurance companies are tapping in and don't provide tips to the drivers. Now, this?

The initial concept, older citizens who have no smart phones or don't know how to use them, getting rides is decent enough. But the physical limitations of extremely aged persons, hard of hearing, blind, incontinent, cannot walk, etc. has to be addressed. We are not trained medical personnel. We don't know to whom we are responsible - the company or the pax who is paying for the ride and the "concierge fee." We didn't agree to have our rides monitored by relatives, passengers, and this company. 

Has anyone else rec'd a ride request from this outfit?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes...
I am afraid that elderly might die on the way... that is my main concern
Completely ignore what the olds say, since they are old... don't take it seriously
One day you will be picked up by a future uber driver, who is a millennial today....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

There are several other threads generally denouncing that operation.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Yes, I had a somewhat elderly and smartphone incompetent GGG couple ping me through Lyft but they were not disabled (except by margaritas). They were funny rural South Carolina Southerners who made fun of their neighbors from even more rural counties. It was an OK ride.

Because of the annoying messages from GGG, general delays and confusion, and no tips expected from their customers, I just cancel whenever I see a ride coming through GGG.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> There are several other threads generally denouncing that operation.


Thank you for responding. I appreciate it.



mbd said:


> Yes...
> I am afraid that elderly might die on the way... that is my main concern
> Completely ignore what the olds say, since they are old... don't take it seriously
> One day you will be picked up by a future uber driver, who is a d bag millennial today....


I don't have a problem with older pax. I have a problem with companies interjecting themselves into the situation and adding more stress to the job and refusing to pay for that stress and those expectations.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

They usually text you after you accept the ride and explain that the person you're picking up may need assistance, and giving you the option of notifying them if you want them to cancel and find another driver. 

ALWAYS choose that option.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> They usually text you after you accept the ride and explain that the person you're picking up may need assistance, and giving you the option of notifying them if you want them to cancel and find another driver.
> 
> ALWAYS choose that option.


Yep, you are correct, Fozz. That's exactly how it happened. Unfortunately I could not text them within their required 2 min time frame as i was in rush hour traffic. I did manage to pull off the road where it was safe and legal for me to do so and called them but it went to voice mail. After another few minutes, they didn't cancel, so I had to.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

⚠Unless you plan to expire from

Disease 
Violence 
Accident 
Suicide 
?You Too will Be elderly

⚠We come in as infants ? and Leave as infants ? 
Age is cruel


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> ⚠Unless you plan to expire from
> 
> Disease
> Violence
> ...


You come in crying ? and go out crying ? ?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Want to get this out there. A company called GoGoGrandparents.com is offering a "concierge" fee for arranging Lyft and Uber rides for senior citizens that don't have smart phones and/or extremely elderly people. After you accept the ping showing Gogoparent as the pax, you get a text telling you the name of the actual pax you're picking up. You also get a laundry list of a text message with "special instructions" such as the person "may need help walking to the car" or is "hard of hearing, etc. You're instructed to respond to them via phone or text within 2 minutes if this is a problem for you, the driver, and they will cancel but you have to do it within 2 minutes. Hard to do in rush hour traffic or on the expressway.
> 
> The company supposedly let relatives and the company monitor the entire ride to make sure the elderly person is okay. Why wouldn't they be okay? Is it not safe to Lyft or Uber? Are they medically or physically at risk while in our vehicles? I also rec'd a voice mail message informing me I had "contracted with GoGoGrandparents" blah blah blah. Uh, no I have a driving contract with Lyft but no contract with GoGoGranparents. I didn't agree to allow all these people to "monitor" my driving or the ride.
> 
> ...


I haven't received it yet but they would be wasting their time sending it to me.It would be declined the second it arrives.

My wife and I doing more than our fair share of social services and helping people, we do it on our terms.

Maybe Uber and Lyft can give them free ride, the Uber CEO took $200 millions just to accept the job.

That's a no go for me.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> ⚠Unless you plan to expire from
> 
> Disease
> Violence
> ...


I'm a senior citizen. You don't have to tell me about it. lol



Tom Oldman said:


> I haven't received it yet but they would be wasting their time sending it to me.It would be declined the second it arrives.
> 
> My wife and I doing more than our fair share of social services and helping people, we do it on our terms.
> 
> ...


I think it's Lyft's responsibility to educate them but that's not happening. Perhaps if enough drivers don't accept the GoGoGrandparents when they see it pop up, they will figure it out. I like helping people out but, like you, on my own terms. Thank you for responding. I appreciate it.



1.5xorbust said:


> There are several other threads generally denouncing that operation.


I'll try to find them. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> Want to get this out there. A company called GoGoGrandparents.com is offering a "concierge" fee for arranging Lyft and Uber rides for senior citizens that don't have smart phones and/or extremely elderly people. After you accept the ping showing Gogoparent as the pax, you get a text telling you the name of the actual pax you're picking up. You also get a laundry list of a text message with "special instructions" such as the person "may need help walking to the car" or is "hard of hearing, etc. You're instructed to respond to them via phone or text within 2 minutes if this is a problem for you, the driver, and they will cancel but you have to do it within 2 minutes. Hard to do in rush hour traffic or on the expressway.
> 
> The company supposedly let relatives and the company monitor the entire ride to make sure the elderly person is okay. Why wouldn't they be okay? Is it not safe to Lyft or Uber? Are they medically or physically at risk while in our vehicles? I also rec'd a voice mail message informing me I had "contracted with GoGoGrandparents" blah blah blah. Uh, no I have a driving contract with Lyft but no contract with GoGoGranparents. I didn't agree to allow all these people to "monitor" my driving or the ride.
> 
> ...


I have taken a few of those in the past, never really had an issue, but I pass on them now a days because old people are soo slow and I just don't want to deal with that. Every time I see an old person at the pin I have a strong urge to just act like I don't see them and keep going. It's the same with groceries lol. I have been driving too long and I have grown impatient with pax in general. Better to let the newbies accept those pings. I also don't want anyone to die suddenly in my back seat on the way to their destination, I don't need that in my life


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Just one more reason to avoid driving for lyft, next we’ll be required to get certified in CPR, hazmat handling of body fluids and how to take proper measures to transport pax’s to the mortuary, all for .60 cents a mile.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Seen a couple of ride requests from gogograndparents.com over the past year plus , may have accepted the first but I have rejected every one since


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I've taken similar ride requests, only it's from local hospital for transportation. What I did, was show up, then wait 5 min, then cancel, went off line, changed vehicle to lux only, went back on line, waited, bingo got the request again, only as lux ( $2.35 mile ). The director of the patients unit called me, asked if I would return and pick up another. I told him yes, but if he could just keep changing the trip destination back and forth between hospital and home address and I ran 3 patients home, all on one trip, with NO DEAD MILES. Turned into a $120+ multi stop LUX ride. Don't think you can fool GGG, but the directors of these suburban hospitals know lyft and uber drivers avoid pickup up their patients, I told him to request the premium or lux vehicles, they would respond due to the pay being better.

I've tried repeating this, but so far have been unable to get the "person ordering" the ride to cooperate.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

I have taken tons of GoGo Grandparents. Nothing wrong with them. Still get the same money.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I get these requests at least a few times a month. I have generally just applied my regular thresholds for lyft rides (rating, distance, time, etc) to GGG rides, but i just skip them unless its super slow. Even then I still would think twice. 
Although i havent had any real issues, the time invested over already SLOW rides from regular lyft riders, is enough for to just ignore these. Plus you have to contact the pax to get the destination, as they dont even fill in the destination as a part of the service they provide, smh. You essentially have to tell yourself that you are doing charity rides, to not get pissed off at how much extra time these rides take to complete. I am one that respects my elders and elderly in general, and know i will be there too in a few decades, but still. Every time my emotions try to change my mind, i think about one word and one word only. BUSINESS.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a gentleman near where I live that uses this. He is a nice fellow. But he has memory issues. As Fozzy explained, I get a text with option to cancel if it's "to much". I have always taken him. Been good rides. And good tips. 

Just like any PAX you pick up. It's a crap shoot! But I think with GoGoGrand, the odds of getting a crappy ride would seem slim. Unless you hate helping old people with a few bags, walker into trunk, or such. I know some are looking for speed and whatnot. Which is all good.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Yes, this is very old news.

I did 1 or 2 of these. But no more, they were very inefficient at pickup and dropoff. There are many services available that are dedicated to these kinds of passengers. 

The most obvious being Uber Assist and Uber Wave. 

There are also copycats of the GGG service using various names. Some fool you by only showing the pax name. THEN you get a text that tells the real story. 

No thanks, use a service that's intended for those individuals who need assistance.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

I help older people all day long. Many in this group get around ok if not slow.
They are usually very nice. They have the best stories to tell too.

I’ve had maybe 5 GGG rides, all in one week. 

Sometimes it takes longer to pick them up due to a exact location issue.
Sometimes they may be a little smelly (sorry). I’m worried there may be an accident.

I never got a heads up about potentially getting these requests.

Lastly, I never got a tip.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

The first time I saw GoGo Grandparent in a ride request I didn't accept it. My imagination ran wild and had no desire to pick up a rider named GoGo Grandparent!

I will take 2 Triple G (GGG) rides for any blacked out drunk riders!

These are great rides! Some really like to talk and they like it more if you just act yourself. Dont be afraid to agree to disagree. They like that interaction. They like to tip in $5s and $20s. Half need a walker tossed into the back. Let them keep their cane to sock you on the head if you
fix to mess with one. Offer to help them in and out of the vehicle. They are the older part of our human population.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Want to get this out there. A company called GoGoGrandparents.com is offering a "concierge" fee for arranging Lyft and Uber rides for senior citizens that don't have smart phones and/or extremely elderly people. After you accept the ping showing Gogoparent as the pax, you get a text telling you the name of the actual pax you're picking up. You also get a laundry list of a text message with "special instructions" such as the person "may need help walking to the car" or is "hard of hearing, etc. You're instructed to respond to them via phone or text within 2 minutes if this is a problem for you, the driver, and they will cancel but you have to do it within 2 minutes. Hard to do in rush hour traffic or on the expressway.
> 
> The company supposedly let relatives and the company monitor the entire ride to make sure the elderly person is okay. Why wouldn't they be okay? Is it not safe to Lyft or Uber? Are they medically or physically at risk while in our vehicles? I also rec'd a voice mail message informing me I had "contracted with GoGoGrandparents" blah blah blah. Uh, no I have a driving contract with Lyft but no contract with GoGoGranparents. I didn't agree to allow all these people to "monitor" my driving or the ride.
> 
> ...


So don't accept the ride. I don't understand your conundrum. It's a shit job with dirt poor customers. What are you expecting?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I've done a few, the first one's I got were just older people, but the last one I got I felt was a little bit too much responsibility to ask of a Lyft driver. Going to reject all future requests from GGG. I didn't sign up for this. Someone should create an app for people who need specialized services. What's wrong with this world? It's not that hard. Even Uber/Lyft themselves could create a separate category for disabled/elderly/special needs and allow only qualified drivers to do those jobs. They would need the right vehicles, but the rates should be obviously much higher. I guess it's just cheaper to abuse us


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

wn100804 said:


> I have taken tons of GoGo Grandparents. Nothing wrong with them. Still get the same money.


Except you NEVER get a tip. We can't operate without tips.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Has anyone else rec'd a ride request from this outfit?


Yes. It was a joke. I showed up to the guy's house, and he never came out. GoGoGrandparent texted me a number to call him directly. When I got him on the phone, he said he was already in a vehicle. I waited a few more minutes and took my cancel fee.

I'd like to know how much GGG is charging these gullible elderly people for this lousy service. I bet it is ridiculously priced. Even cab companies would blush at the price.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you realize rides can already be monitored by others?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

rkozy said:


> Yes. It was a joke. I showed up to the guy's house, and he never came out. GoGoGrandparent texted me a number to call him directly. When I got him on the phone, he said he was already in a vehicle. I waited a few more minutes and took my cancel fee.
> 
> I'd like to know how much GGG is charging these gullible elderly people for this lousy service. I bet it is ridiculously priced. Even cab companies would blush at the price.


GGG is charging .27 cents a minute for this "service". They start to charge when the call is set up and before the driver arrives. They don't end their charges until the rider is dropped off. That works out to 16.20 per hour. GGG is making more off of the deal that the driver is.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> GGG is making more off of the deal that the driver is.


I really don't get how Lyft would allow this to happen from a legal standpoint. If something goes horribly wrong during a GGG ride (and let's face it, with ailing old people the chances are good) then Lyft is potentially facing a huge lawsuit. Plus, GGG is essentially creating fake Lyft accounts for people who can't give full consent to the Lyft TOS.

This does not seem legitimate.



TBone said:


> Do you realize rides can already be monitored by others?


GoGoGrandparent isn't monitoring these rides very closely. They sent me to pick up one of their clients, and then sent another guy who got there before me to pick up the same guy. I honestly don't think they knew which car he was in, because they never cancelled my ride once the other driver picked him up.

I ended up cancelling the ride, but I could have just as easily said I picked him up. How would they know which car actually had him? He doesn't have the smartphone with the rider app on it.

This company is extorting old, defenseless people by using a rideshare service that any creep with a car can drive for. If I had an elderly parent who needed a ride, I sure as $&%* wouldn't use GoGoGrandparent.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Except you NEVER get a tip. We can't operate without tips.


I do not depend on tips from anyone. Tips are less than 1% pf what I make . . . way less.

But I do know what you are saying. I took an (GoGoGr) older guy to the doctor appt on Monday. While in route, he received a call from his bank saying someone turned in his debit card and it was available for pickup. That particular bank was less than a minute away from my route so I offered to make a detour so he could get his card. I finished the route, and the cheap ass bastard never even offered me a dime.

Funny thing is, I picked him up at an upscale downtown new complex. He needed to get something out of his cr before we left so I watched him walk to his car and open it up to retrieve whatevers. It was a newer model Lincoln MKX.

But to DEPEND on tips ridiculous in our business. Yeah, I get irritated at these cheap skates but no more irritated than when Lyft cheats me out of a Scheduled Ride ($10) no show.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have taken them, I have been informed that I must go inside or to the door, or whatever. ......not for the garbage that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay I do not. If they are at the door, I will help them in and out, if that is required. At the destination, I will help them to the kerb, but, if they need more than that, they must get someone there to do it. If it is a driveway and the door is close, I might go as far as helping them to it then holding open the door, but, that is it. I will not risk a parking summons to do this, though.


----------



## realbaseball (May 16, 2015)

Rosalita said:


> Want to get this out there. A company called GoGoGrandparents.com is offering a "concierge" fee for arranging Lyft and Uber rides for senior citizens that don't have smart phones and/or extremely elderly people. After you accept the ping showing Gogoparent as the pax, you get a text telling you the name of the actual pax you're picking up. You also get a laundry list of a text message with "special instructions" such as the person "may need help walking to the car" or is "hard of hearing, etc. You're instructed to respond to them via phone or text within 2 minutes if this is a problem for you, the driver, and they will cancel but you have to do it within 2 minutes. Hard to do in rush hour traffic or on the expressway.
> 
> The company supposedly let relatives and the company monitor the entire ride to make sure the elderly person is okay. Why wouldn't they be okay? Is it not safe to Lyft or Uber? Are they medically or physically at risk while in our vehicles? I also rec'd a voice mail message informing me I had "contracted with GoGoGrandparents" blah blah blah. Uh, no I have a driving contract with Lyft but no contract with GoGoGranparents. I didn't agree to allow all these people to "monitor" my driving or the ride.
> 
> ...


I will NEVER accept a GGG ride. Besides being a potential hassle, there will definitely be NO tip. And worse, your rating will go down. Besides being rated by two different sources, the actual rider and the GGG rep, the elderly believe 4's are good


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

realbaseball said:


> ...the elderly believe 4's are good


I believe this is a problem with a lot of PAX, particularly the over-35 set, fundamentally misunderstanding how LYFT/UBER sets the standard for ratings compared to doing 'old fashioned' customer surveys. 
I believe there is also a disconnect in how much PAX (of any age) think the average UBER/LYFT driver makes. When I tell them it is well below minimum wage for the average driver (on an hourly basis after operating expense) most are GENUINELY SURPRISED. (*Note: They still don't tip.*)


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Today, I happened to get a GoGoGrandparent ride request. Normally, my instinct is to clear it out of my queue, but since GGG has been the topic of a lively discussion in recent days, I decided to give them another chance.

The lady I picked up was in her forties, very fit, and 100% self-ambulatory. In fact, she may have been younger than me (I'm 46) and was definitely not a grandparent. She verified that fact for me. I asked her why she has a GGG account since she was fairly young and not the least bit immobilized. She gave me some story about the Lyft app not working on her phone, so GGG made it simpler for her to get around town. That's a legitimate reason, I suppose...but smartphones are really cheap, and paying for GGG every trip is not.

She was a nice lady and I enjoyed our conversation on the topic. She even gave me a $1 cash tip!!! Moral of the story: Not all GoGoGrandparent pax are senior citizens.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

GoGoGP is a declined ping on a busy day and a shuffle on a slow day.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

wn100804 said:


> I do not depend on tips from anyone. Tips are less than 1% pf what I make . . . way less.
> 
> But I do know what you are saying. I took an (GoGoGr) older guy to the doctor appt on Monday. While in route, he received a call from his bank saying someone turned in his debit card and it was available for pickup. That particular bank was less than a minute away from my route so I offered to make a detour so he could get his card. I finished the route, and the cheap ass bastard never even offered me a dime.
> 
> ...


You are doing something wrong if you don't get tips on at least 1/2 of your rides.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> Want to get this out there. A company called GoGoGrandparents.com is offering a "concierge" fee for arranging Lyft and Uber rides for senior citizens that don't have smart phones and/or extremely elderly people. After you accept the ping showing Gogoparent as the pax, you get a text telling you the name of the actual pax you're picking up. You also get a laundry list of a text message with "special instructions" such as the person "may need help walking to the car" or is "hard of hearing, etc. You're instructed to respond to them via phone or text within 2 minutes if this is a problem for you, the driver, and they will cancel but you have to do it within 2 minutes. Hard to do in rush hour traffic or on the expressway.
> 
> The company supposedly let relatives and the company monitor the entire ride to make sure the elderly person is okay. Why wouldn't they be okay? Is it not safe to Lyft or Uber? Are they medically or physically at risk while in our vehicles? I also rec'd a voice mail message informing me I had "contracted with GoGoGrandparents" blah blah blah. Uh, no I have a driving contract with Lyft but no contract with GoGoGranparents. I didn't agree to allow all these people to "monitor" my driving or the ride.
> 
> ...


I once got a Lyft request for a GoGoGrandparent ride at 3:00am - pick up is a bar - bars close here at 3:00am. Accept a disabled granny ride? Probably not. Accept a drunken disabled granny ride? You're kidding Lyft.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

GGG is making money off of drivers performing extra non standard tasks, like ringing the doorbell or going inside to escort the pax out. When the they start offering us a cut for doing Adult Day Care work, maybe I'll consider accepting a ping. Nothing against our senior citizens, who I always gladly take and assist on X rides, and I'm closer to being one than I care to be. But I am not doing extra work assigned by a company being paid to arrange it, unless they guarantee me a cut.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Just say no to any third party requests for a passenger pick up. It often does not turn out well. 

A simple, "I don't do third party pickups" will stop this nonsense.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

GGGP has been around for a long time. It is a great help for Seniors. That group of people are intimidated by Smart Phones and think that the service is very expensive. Since they are on a fixed income, they feel they cannot afford it. Some have been discarded by their families and never been shown how easy the phone is to use. I have talked to several of them and encouraged them to go to Best Buy and get a Jitterbug. Education is needed at all ages. 
I have gotten several rides from GGGP. Never a problem and they often have taught me something. To me these trips are no different than the Medical Insurance rides -- you know, where the pin is placed 300 yards from where the pax is standing.
All the texts are robot generated. I just ignore them. Although, thank goodness they give me the pax phone number because sometimes the pin is not where they are standing, there is no "yellow Man" and I have to find them.
Yes, they are elderly but they are ambulatory. They may move a little slower but that is o.k.
The world moves too fast anyway. Everyone needs help sometimes.
I have never had anyone that needed help from the house to the car. I would not accept that type of ride. There are several companies in L.A. that do that type of Medical Ride Service. Lyft is not one of them.
As for fear of them peeing on your seat --- you pick up a good looking female at 2 am who is very drunk and she pees in your seat. What's her excuse ??


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

The last GGG ride I did was several months ago...it's also the last request I got. 

Picked up a lady at the grocery store with a few bags of groceries....I did get out and help her load. During the ride, she was telling me about some of her medical issues, how difficult it was becoming to get around after being active her whole life, and how her doctor had very recently told her not to drive anymore. She was here alone with only a few friends and no family and was not happy about it. 

She reminded me of my mother who was experiencing some very similar things. When we got to her home, I was more than happy to help her take her groceries inside to her kitchen and make sure she was settled. She opened her purse to offer me a tip and realized she had no cash....I told her not to worry about it, she reminded me of my mom and I hope somebody would be there to help my mom when she needed it if I couldn't be there.....


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> GGGP has been around for a long time. It is a great help for Seniors. That group of people are intimidated by Smart Phones and think that the service is very expensive. Since they are on a fixed income, they feel they cannot afford it. Some have been discarded by their families and never been shown how easy the phone is to use. I have talked to several of them and encouraged them to go to Best Buy and get a Jitterbug. Education is needed at all ages.
> I have gotten several rides from GGGP. Never a problem and they often have taught me something. To me these trips are no different than the Medical Insurance rides -- you know, where the pin is placed 300 yards from where the pax is standing.
> All the texts are robot generated. I just ignore them. Although, thank goodness they give me the pax phone number because sometimes the pin is not where they are standing, there is no "yellow Man" and I have to find them.
> Yes, they are elderly but they are ambulatory. They may move a little slower but that is o.k.
> ...


It's not the elderly per se, but it's what Uber will demand of drivers in the future. E.G. some elderly person needing to go to the emergency room, or someone with dementia or Alzheimer's, this is not in the purview of what a driver is meant for. Uber will tack on more and more requirements if drivers accept this now, next we'll be required to have CPR certification or triage training, it's a downhill slope.
We are not ambulances, nor medical transportation, the liabilities are tremendous upon the drivers.
Uber doesn't care, they'll either require drivers to carry additional insurance coverage and/or just throw drivers under the bus and claim drivers are solely responsible for any and all detrimental incidents.
REMEMBER Uber has screwed drivers repeatedly for a minor issue, what do you think Uber will do if an elderly person dies while in your vehicle.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Had a "special instructions" ping at a hospital. I arrived, waited the required amount of time then collected the $5 no-show fee. You may wanna consider ignoring all GG pings on sight though.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I decline all GGGs. I love older people, but the risk/reward is too great.

I see medical transport as part of single payer healthcare, pool rides.

But again, I'm not qualified to transfer a patient from walker to seat.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Has anyone else rec'd a ride request from this outfit?


So that's who "GoGoGrandparents" is?

Yep, I've gotten requests from that rider name. Occasionally it works out, but more more than half of them result in rider no-shows. I don't call people by phone when driving another passenger somewhere. They need to find another way to get a ride.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I did about 5 GGG-grandparent requests. One tipped me pretty good. Then one I helped her with her walker and stuff and she didn't give me a dime.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've declined them before (mostly due to them coming from grocery stores which I don't really do) but did one a few weeks ago while I had DF on. Minimum fare trip to grocery store barely towards my destination, but at least she was toes to the curb and didn't need any assistance.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

NoNoGrandparent


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i accepted a gggp ping yesterday . it did not say gggp. first it calls me in 2 seconds saying pax cant hear or needs help getting the car.
i am disabled my self . i am not getting out of my car ! . they send 4 text messages pax needs help . i hit the pin wich was wrong from the pax is waiting . i know that . i make my quick phone call they answer i hang up screw you . already send me 4 messages for a soon to be 3 dollar ride . i wait to the timer expires collect my 5 dollars . drive off . i do not care . call me more then once is auto no ride


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I once got a ping from either them or a similar service on UberX and the text said something like "please have a SUV or minivan". I tried to text them back that this was UberX (Actually this may have been Lyft -- it was over a year ago) and if they wanted that they should cancel and reorder using XL. The text didn't go through. The customer ended up being a no show.

But I agree that it is very tedious how many of these services try to demand we provide extra service and want us to cancel. These services ought to be including a $3-$5 tip for us each and every time.


----------



## HMPhx (Jul 8, 2018)

*my experience with GGG is that they are lazy.

they tell passengers they can make multiple stops and that we will wait.

had one that told me to pick up at 32st and skyharbor and the name was "elderly person"*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

There's a local Senior Home run by "Little Sisters of the Poor" Catholic organization. They use GoGoGrandParents. Have picked up 3 times from them over the past year. Each instance was an older Nun who volunteer their time there. Always at the main entrance waiting for me. Didn't mind helping them into the back seat and buckling in the 2 that needed assistance. Took them home to their convent about 6 miles away.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> There's a local Senior Home run by "Little Sisters of the Poor" Catholic organization. They use GoGoGrandParents. Have picked up 3 times from them over the past year. Each instance was an older Nun who volunteer their time there. Always at the main entrance waiting for me. Didn't mind helping them into the back seat and buckling in the 2 that needed assistance. Took them home to their convent about 6 miles away.


Chicago Tribune: Elderly nuns molested by "helpful" Uber driver


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Chicago Tribune: Elderly nuns molested by "helpful" Uber driver


I'm sure elderly (and non-elderly) nuns are molested every day by someone. Even by priests, from what I read.


----------

